# Should I Lose More?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I'm 5'10" weighed 293 lost down to 183.I'm wanting to lose 10 more pounds.

Everyone including my Doctor says I have lost plenty to quit.I'm thinking if I wanted to I could lose as much as 30 pounds and be fine.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

First of all you should be commended for your accomplishment!!!! Great Job!!! I truly wish there were more folks like you out there but there has to be some that need to claim victim status!!! 

What kind of diet are you on? 

How do you feel each day?

Are you full of energy?

Are you uncomfortable with the way you look and feel now?

What is the motivation for losing more weight?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What kind of diet are you on? 

I cut out Fats,Sugar,salt and cut down on Portion Size

How do you feel each day?

Fine

Are you full of energy?

Yes

Are you uncomfortable with the way you look and feel now?

Just So So.

What is the motivation for losing more weight? 

Speacialist said I had some problems I had to address because of my weight and eating Habits that were very close to turning into Cancer.

big rockpile


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Rush's BMI calculator says you are slightly overweight, but it's only a "_rough guide_". BMI calculator is at the bottom of the page. AHA says you're at moderate risk for health problems @ your current height/weight. Again, only a rough guide. A specialist should be able to give you a better body fat reading with a caliper test or hydrostatic weighing. All dependent on how specific you want to get with your weight loss goals.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking at a weight chart, the recommended weight for a man who is 5'10" with a medium build is 151-163 lbs. So I think if you wanted to lose more you could definately do so. 

Great job on the weight loss! It is not easy, that's for sure.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

simplegirl said:


> Looking at a weight chart, the recommended weight for a man who is 5'10" with a medium build is 151-163 lbs. So I think if you wanted to lose more you could definately do so.
> 
> Great job on the weight loss! It is not easy, that's for sure.


So in reallity I could be down close to what I was when I first married and still be ok which was 145 pounds.My Doctor told me to forget ever being there again mainly with my age.And I'm not really wanting to be there.My wife is telling me to stop so I don't have to worry on buying clothes.

I was told by someone else to just try to maintain and the other 10 pounds might just go ahead and come off,which I feel might be.

Got flabby Belly wish would go Bye Bye but I know this will not happen with my Leg and Back problems.But I can once again see my Ribs :sing:

big rockpile


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, you probably need to listen to your doc since he knows you. But I do agree that if you try to maintain the weight you have right now for awhile, you might find you do lose a bit more. 

Bellies are tough to get rid of, no matter how long you've had 'em!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Lost 100 pounds! Even The Greatest Loosers don't do as well. Good for you!!! :bow:

Loose more weight? If you still have leg & back problems, I'd give 10 more pounds a try. Sounds like you're on a roll....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Lost 100 pounds! Even The Greatest Loosers don't do as well. Good for you!!! :bow:
> 
> Loose more weight? If you still have leg & back problems, I'd give 10 more pounds a try. Sounds like you're on a roll....


Losing more weight won't help my Leg and Back the Leg problem is Genetic my Back is Degenertive Bone so not much help there.Not saying it won't help just not that much.
Thanks!

big rockpile


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

We're behind you whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My experience is that it is harder to lose than to gain, so what's the worst that can happen, you lose 10-20 more and decide you don't like it or are feeling worse and decide you would look/feel better a little heavier & gain it back?

If you were 145 when you were younger, your frame has to be small enough to handle the lighter weight.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm the same height as you, and my weight is always between 154-160 lbs. 
if you have a lot of muscle mass, 183 would be ok. i'm thinking hockey players that height can carry the weight. i'm not a hockey player, and am no longer young. i think 10 more lbs is certainly doable as long as you aren't going to any extremes.

good for you


keith


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep in mind that you are carrying around excess skin. That's gotta be good for ten pounds. As long as you are eating healthy, take an extra walk during the day, if you are able, rather than limiting more food.


----------

